# Simple, free, cabbage patch sized doll clothing patterns?



## FromScratchGirl (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd love to make my kids some clothes for their cabbage patch dolls - just very simple stuff like sleepers, pants, shirts and jumpers. Can anyone direct me to some free or low cost patterns or ideas online?

Sarah


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'll see if I can find some free. But Hancock Fabrics rotates having Simplicity, McCalls and Butterick patterns for $1.99 each - that's when I buy patterns that I think I'll like, especially crafts, dolls and costumes.

Are you near one of the Hancock Fabrics stores? Today Simplicity's are 1.99


Angie


----------

